# Saugus PD Mobile Radar Unit to Patrol All Roads



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Mobile radar unit to patrol all roads*
By *Chris Stevens*
_Thursday, October 26, 2006_

*S*AUGUS - Speeding motorists beware:The eyes of the law will be upon you throughout town after the Board of Selectmen Tuesday voted 3-2 to lift restrictions it previously placed on the use of a mobile radar unit.

The board previously voted 4-1 to use the traffic enforcement vehicle in school zones only, but Town Manager Andrew Bisignani, Police Chief James MacKay and Traffic Safety officer Lt. Stephen Sweezey argued that was too restrictive.

"The major cause of accidents is excessive speeding," MacKay told the board. "This is for speed enforcement to create a safe situation for residents in town and I ask you to allow us to perform this on all streets."

The board voted to obtain a mobile radar unit along with the red light cameras earlier this month. The unit works the same as having an officer sitting in a cruiser with a radar gun, except a motorist caught in the speed trap wouldn't be stopped. Instead, the speeder would receive a citation in the mail.

The citation would include a photo, encrypted with the time, date and location of the incident, and a fine.

Sweezey argued that restricting the unit to school zones meant it would sit idle on weekends, holidays and during the summer when school was not in session.

Selectman Janette Fasano, who voted down the idea of lifting the restrictions, said the van sitting idle was not a concern of hers.

Fasano argued that police officers have the opportunity to ticket speeders during their appointed shifts. She called the restricted unit a pilot program and said she preferred to see how that worked before expanding it.

MacKay and Sweezey said there is not enough manpower to effectively crack down on speeders.

"Speed enforcement is regularly requested by the citizens of this town," MacKay said.

"We get calls and letters for requests all the time - it's a major issue."

Mackay said the technology of the mobile unit gives the department another tool to enforce traffic rules to a greater extent, which, in turn, makes the community safer.

"I would love to have more officers, but that's not going to happen anytime soon," he said. "This technology is here today."

Selectman Stephen Horlick initially voted against the mobile unit until the school zone restriction was added, but changed his vote Tuesday.

He said his biggest concern was during the summer months when children were more apt to be outside playing and motorists used typically quieter streets as cut-throughs to get around busier thoroughfares.

Selectman Michael Serino voted down the request to lift the restrictions largely because he didn't support use of the van during the initial vote.

"I thought we were moving too fast," he said. "My opinion is nothing is better than being stopped by an actual police officer, especially if you've been drinking and driving."

Selectmen Michael Kelleher and Peter Rossetti supported lifting the restrictions.

"If drivers feel we're out there enforcing the rules they will alter their driving behavior," MacKay added. "And this technology allows us to do that . . . it's the best way to handle it."


----------

